# Please Meet Khaptain Jack! Half-Arab Pali colt!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Although I really didn't want this guy, his old owner was admant he go with Momma as a package deal, so he came home with me.
This little dude has such character! He's a little spit fire, is hot stuff and he knows it! 
I have dubbed him Khaptain Jack - He is out of a Khemosabi bred mare and by AQHA Champion Stallion Thirstys Jester - I was thinking of rum and hence, Jack. LOL
He is a full sibling to two horses that are both Champions on the Class A circuit and AQHA circuit in both Sport Horse In Hand and Hunter Type and I think this guy could either go the same way (SHIH or HUS) but he's built great enough and looks good enough to go WP or Trail as well. TONS of athleticism in this guy. He thinks he's a reiner although he isn't bred for it. LOL
Khaptain is for sale, if you know of anyone looking. :wink:


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh My Goodness!! he is so HANDSOME!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
He is adorable as all get out. 

Here is his sire:

As a two year old:










And older:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my......

Off to talking to hubby.......sweet sweet talking.....;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He's only gonna get better, Desert!

Here are his full siblings:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my oh my.....estimate of final height? 
What does daddy do, besides making pretty babies?
And mom is bred how? 
( I need as much info as possible to coat in sugar and throw into hubby's face.....the overwhelming factor, ya know;-))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just looking at the 2-yo pic of dad...it's amazing what a good Arabian can bring into the equation. Little guy is so much better on his feet/ pasterns......not to say anything bad about daddy, they have corrected him quite successfully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a little hunk!! And I absolutely LOVE his name (I'm a huge Pirates of the Caribbean fan)!

Wish I was in the market for another horse. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Oh my oh my.....estimate of final height?
> What does daddy do, besides making pretty babies?
> And mom is bred how?
> ( I need as much info as possible to coat in sugar and throw into hubby's face.....the overwhelming factor, ya know;-))
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


His dad shown successfully in Halter and Hunter Type on the AQHA circuit. He was started under saddle and showed a few times in Western Pleasure, but then they pulled him to start breeding. His sire is 16hh and I expect this guy will go from about 15.1-15.2. His full sister is a four year old and 15.2 already (the own shown in Halter). I believe this filly is also being started under saddle to be shown Sport Horse Under Saddle - and by the looks of her I think she is going to be AMAZING. 
His mom is a double Khemosabi bred mare with two SHIH foals to her name now - this guy could be number three! The reason I bought her, however, is to breed to my Khemosabi/CMK colt for some incredible WW babies. She puts incredible legs (you can see how she corrected his uprightness - although I must say he looks better now that he isn't being trimmed so upright - she did a TON of improvement there) and hips to her foals and I think she can really produce winners in the western show pen as well. This little dude has quite the motor already! Been watching mom and baby in the pen for the last while and she is getting tuckered out chasing him around. LOL

Here is her pedigree:
Khemos Summer Surprise Arabian

It's sort of funny that I realised after, I now have four KGB bred mares. I seem to be drawn to that line!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What a little hunk!! And I absolutely LOVE his name (I'm a huge Pirates of the Caribbean fan)!
> 
> Wish I was in the market for another horse. :-/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! 
I had actually resigned myself to having him named Baby. And then it just popped into my head. For his manliness, he better be thankful. :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting lines....lots of russian- crabbet...this is western performance at it's finest with enough movement for dressage....;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Interesting lines....lots of russian- crabbet...this is western performance at it's finest with enough movement for dressage....;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know it!
His owners have been showing his siblings English, but I really see the Western potential. 
And just in case you're interested, I'm selling strictly at cost. :wink: :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm hmmmm hmmm.....poor man...he's not even home yet and his evening is already...ehm...interesting...;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
It's a good thing we keep them on their toes!

Here is his direct pedigree:

Khaptain Jack Arabian


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yuk, ugly as sin, best send him on over to Sask where he can hide out on the prairies and live out his days in peace:lol::lol:

Quite the little guy isn't he? Lets see some pics of Mum though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Yuk, ugly as sin, best send him on over to Sask where he can hide out on the prairies and live out his days in peace:lol::lol:
> 
> Quite the little guy isn't he? Lets see some pics of Mum though.


LOL
For a small fee, you can haul him there!

Here is Momma's thread!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/summer-new-sabino-arabian-mare-198105/


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's adorable!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> It's a good thing we keep them on their toes!
> 
> Here is his direct pedigree:
> ...


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

OMG!! Soooo cute!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


>


BAHAHAHA!!! 
That is AWESOME!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup
And guess who found it......hubby...;-)
after giving me the blank stare when I showed him your little guy. I'm NOT done yet lol;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, hopefully you can talk some sense into him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And a few more...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, he looks like he could do just about anything at this point. Drooling....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A few more of the lil guy  Well, he isn't really little but you know. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A couple more of him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just out of interest how tall are his parents? any idea what size he may make?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Just out of interest how tall are his parents? any idea what size he may make?


His dam is a typical Crabbet - about 14.2 - his sire is listed at 16hh and while I haven't personally sticked him, he sure looked it when I went to look at these two and see his sire. He's a big boy already so I'd give up about 15.1-15.2 at least.  
Such a friendly lil dude now! You can't go anywhere without expecting to give him a good butt scratchin'. :lol:


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

WOW!!!! soo cute!

And very well put together too :smile:


----------

